
Windows 7 Users Will Soon Start Seeing a Windows 7 End-of-Life Notification - rolph
http://www.thundercloud.net/infoave/new/windows-7-users-will-soon-start-seeing-a-windows-7-end-of-life-notification/
======
chli
I had it on Tuesday, I was surprised by the wording used by Microsoft once you
click on the "Learn More" you're redirected to [1].

"Going forward, the best way for you to stay secure is on Windows 10. And the
best way to experience Windows 10 is on a new PC. While it is possible to
install Windows 10 on your older device, it is not recommended."

It's the first time I see Microsoft actively recommending to buy a new PC for
a new OS and even helping you purchasing one !

[1] [https://www.microsoft.com/windows7](https://www.microsoft.com/windows7)

------
rolph
Its a new nag popping up that talks about backing up your files and prepare
for whats next

it look like this:

[http://thundercloud.net/infoave/images/2019/kbpic.png](http://thundercloud.net/infoave/images/2019/kbpic.png)
[PNG]

